# let's see your ribbons and awards from shows!!



## ilovemymare

Ive only been showing for a year or so..


----------



## speedy da fish

here are mine, i think i took this picture about a year ago, this is before i got a horse of my own.


----------



## rangergirl56m

These are my pitiful few. I had only started talking lessons a few months before & I have only shown in 2 shows. They were all won off of my lesson horse, Abby. I can't wait to start winning with my own horse!!!


----------



## My Beau

Here are the majority of mine 

There might be about 10 ribbons you can't see in the corners. There are 2 trophies on the book shelf and 2 big QH high point plaques that are in our study.


----------



## paintluver

I have 5 ribbons! haha
I have been shown for like 3 years, but my first year was like 7 years ago and it was on a 20 year old mare that knew all the patterns! (All of those ribbons got lost sadly :-()
But this year at fair Romeo and I got 2 blues and 3 reds. We haven't placed at any of the open shows, but at fair everyone gets ribbons so I got some! haha


----------



## CecilliaB

My Beau - I showed my husband your photo and told him we should have our living room decorated like that! 

All my ribbons from when I was a kid are with my Mom in WA. But hopefully after the 20th I will have a few.


----------



## dantexeventer

I'll have more in a few months, hopefully!  I've never really been able to afford to show much, and the shows I have gone to have been events, mostly - not as many ribbons, haha! But this year I'll be taking client horses to WEF, HITS, etc.


----------



## Void

Oh Goodness.... here are my ribbons, I put them all out in July (and of course went to like 4 more horse shows and go more later). 

This is the long view, my living room is 10' x 13'









Firsts, Medals and Championship ribbons (couldn't fit it in the frame because I am short)










Buckles 

Both of these are State Reserve Champion









Regional Champion









Res Ch. Halter










2nds









3rds









4ths









5ths









6ths + 7ths









I also separated them by horse which was fun and I've always kept a log book about how horses have done and in which classes and it was sad to realize that some of them were missing


----------



## ladybugsgirl

HOLY CRAP...my beau and void what do you show in....That is a ton of ribbons you must have some nicely trained horses to win that many....Wow. I have only a few but got a lot when I was in 4-H........


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse

Theres a couple missing, and i won a giant lick block once. Its all been eaten now :lol:

Most are for hacking/ASH events, couple down the front are the most recent, they're pony ones. And theres even one in there for a barrel race with i found hilarious lol!
The caps are for high point ASH stuff, so are the certificates.


----------



## Void

ladybugsgirl said:


> HOLY CRAP...my beau and void what do you show in....That is a ton of ribbons you must have some nicely trained horses to win that many....Wow. I have only a few but got a lot when I was in 4-H........


I compete in Hunters and Equitation and did a brief stint in the Jumper ring as a Junior. I've had some nicely trained horses in the past but my winningest horse has been the biggest PITA because he thinks he knows it all but doesn't. We are a wonder team in that it all seems to come together show day.


----------



## My Beau

ladybugsgirl said:


> HOLY CRAP...my beau and void what do you show in....That is a ton of ribbons you must have some nicely trained horses to win that many....Wow. I have only a few but got a lot when I was in 4-H........


I answered your message, but I'll reply here too 
Most of my ribbons are from jumper and dressage shows. There are some from horse trials. The neck ribbons are from USDF, the trophies are 4H from when I was younger. And I have about 3 from a hunter show (NOT our forte!). 

Every ribbon I have was won by Beau, except for four 4H (that's alot of 4s) ribbons I got on a school horse at my first show. This year my yearling will be showing as well so hopefully she can add to the number


----------



## Dartanion

(better quality picture of some of the trophies, buckles, and what not)


----------



## Void

^Dartanion

Was wondering when you were going to join this ribbon ho party!


----------



## Dartanion

Void said:


> ^Dartanion
> 
> Was wondering when you were going to join this ribbon ho party!


 
:lol: School & the bf have been keeping me busy. LOL I will never forget those nicknames Pam came up with :lol: high point ***** and buckle Ho ****


----------



## NyHorseGal

Here are mine.. my dad made this ribbon rack for me. I only keep my champs and reserve champs on there. I have 3 boxes in my closet filled with ribbons and a 4th box under my bed filled with ribbons. )


----------



## Kashmere

I have none..
But I hope to win _a_ ribbon once no matter what it is for


----------



## reining girl

holly molly you guys have tons of ribbons!! im jealous.


----------



## paintluver

^ I am jealous too!
I guess I need to show more. lol


----------



## MIEventer

While NOTHING Nelson and I have racked up together compares to most of you who've posted - here is what we have obtained:









http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v.../?action=view&current=BattleCreekEvent018.jpg

And then these were won at a Hunters Pace this past fall:


----------



## Dartanion

MIEventer said:


> While NOTHING Nelson and I have racked up together compares to most of you who've posted


I wouldn't call that nothing lol very nice ribbons!


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~

This is slightly obscene.. I didn't realize how many ribbons I have until I stared unpacking them! This is 2006, 2008 and 2009. So about.. 5 boxes? Some of the larger championship ribbons are hung up so I don't know exactly. Red is first in Canada.








The boxes I didn't unpack:








And just championships (some of these are from before 2006..)


----------



## MIEventer

Anabel - I am offically crossing my arms and turning my back to you right now.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~

MIEventer said:


> Anabel - I am offically crossing my arms and turning my back to you right now.


----------



## MIEventer

LOL, I'm teasing! You should be proud of what you have achieved! You could send some my way - LOL!


----------



## nrhareiner

We do not do ribbons. At least not with the horses.

We do checks and I have quite a few of these.










Now for the dogs This picture is for one of my dogs and these where all one before she was a year old.



















Abby relaxing after a hard show.


----------



## crimson88

I don't have any pictures of mine, atleast not yet, will get some soon! I've been showing in Open shows, dressage and 4-h. Anyways, here is what I have:

1 ~High Point
2 ~Reserve High Points
5 ~Champions
7 ~Reserve Champions
31 ~1st's
33 ~2nd's
22 ~3rds
16 ~4th's
18 ~5th's
0 ~6th's
2 ~7th's
2 ~8th's


----------



## Void

MIEventer said:


> While NOTHING Nelson and I have racked up together compares to most of you who've posted - here is what we have obtained:


I really like that green ribbon behind your Reserve Champion one... then again I am weird and artsy and I like the ribbons that have a nice color story on them... like my 8th place championship ribbon is my all time favorite, soft brown, baby blue and silver <3


----------



## wordstoasong

My one and ONLY ribbon! Haha, 2nd place in dressage with Jumpy back in 2007.

I hope to get more with Murray in the future. =]


----------



## My Beau

Speaking of non-traditional colored ribbons...

Anabel, I've been curious as to what the big ribbon on the left in the last picture is for, it looks like it's red, purple and lavender? It's pretttttty! And what are the black, red & orange ones from?

I want some cool ones... all of mine are traditional tri-colors.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~

My Beau said:


> Speaking of non-traditional colored ribbons...
> 
> Anabel, I've been curious as to what the big ribbon on the left in the last picture is for, it looks like it's red, purple and lavender? It's pretttttty! And what are the black, red & orange ones from?
> 
> I want some cool ones... all of mine are traditional tri-colors.


All the ribbons are for championships (in the last picture) except the 5 in the very top left corner are reserve champs and the two blue neck ribbons are reserve champs and the "silver" medal is also for a second place.
So yes, the purple one is a champion ribbon. It was actually from Rowan's very first horse show, we were the Adult Amateur champs.
The red, orange and black ones are from a show called the "harvest show", so the colours are part of the theme I guess 
There's one on the right that's like green and orange?? It's cute too.
And the rainbow ones are my fave! Those were my doing mwahahaha.


----------



## My Beau

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> All the ribbons are for championships (in the last picture) except the 5 in the very top left corner are reserve champs and the two blue neck ribbons are reserve champs and the "silver" medal is also for a second place.
> So yes, the purple one is a champion ribbon. It was actually from Rowan's very first horse show, we were the Adult Amateur champs.
> The red, orange and black ones are from a show called the "harvest show", so the colours are part of the theme I guess
> There's one on the right that's like green and orange?? It's cute too.
> And the rainbow ones are my fave! Those were my doing mwahahaha.


Very cool 
Hopefully the shows around here will get creative with the ribbons this year! Otherwise, I may be moving to Canada:wink:! (I think that's where you said you're from)


----------



## rissaxbmth

I'm jealous of you all! I haven't shown yet but I will verrry soon


----------



## upnover

Anabel- interesting! all of my champions are boring red/blue/yellow! i want some funky colored ribbons!


----------



## Dartanion

wordstoasong said:


> My one and ONLY ribbon! Haha, 2nd place in dressage with Jumpy back in 2007.
> 
> I hope to get more with Murray in the future. =]


I have no doubt you will win many many more. Heck if you've already won one you know you can win more! .


----------



## my2geldings

MIEventer said:


> While NOTHING Nelson and I have racked up together compares to most of you who've posted - here is what we have obtained:


My question is....where's the amster? :lol:


----------



## My Beau

My2Geldings said:


> My question is....where's the amster? :lol:


 :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## hccumminssmoke

dont judge his lack of conformation and ears haha horse has none, but he can rack a hole in the ground...this was from 09, he was beat once on a very bad call imo...










Nate


----------



## LoveStory10

Lol, I only have two... a sixth place and a fourth place :mr green:


----------



## luvmyqh

im glad to see every ones posting there nice ribbions!! this is my gc from 2/13/2010


----------



## My Beau

Very nice, luvmyqh!

I'll have to get a pic of my recents ribbons


----------



## Dartanion

*Ribbons from 2/28/10*

Very proud of my Boy  he worked very hard.


----------



## Fourpaws

i don't have any photos but i have entered 1 show and got first place in 3 classes plus grand champion of the division i was in.


----------



## My Beau

So here's a question- with so many people who have tons of ribbons, do you guys always write on the back of them?

I'm obsessive about it! On the back of every one I put the horse's name, the date, the class, a score (dressage) or jump height, team member's names if it's a team ribbon and the place if it's not obvious from the ribbon color. I like remembering things


----------



## my2geldings

My Beau said:


> So here's a question- with so many people who have tons of ribbons, do you guys always write on the back of them?
> 
> I'm obsessive about it! On the back of every one I put the horse's name, the date, the class, a score (dressage) or jump height, team member's names if it's a team ribbon and the place if it's not obvious from the ribbon color. I like remembering things


I agree, I did that on all my ribbons. I always wrote the date and the class that was entered. I think it's fun to be able to go back and remember which class you won what in.


----------



## luvmyqh

yep i do the same i have to know every class and place and horse i showed..lol


----------



## Void

My Beau said:


> So here's a question- with so many people who have tons of ribbons, do you guys always write on the back of them?
> 
> I'm obsessive about it! On the back of every one I put the horse's name, the date, the class, a score (dressage) or jump height, team member's names if it's a team ribbon and the place if it's not obvious from the ribbon color. I like remembering things


Yep! Class, fence height, year and horses name. Then I also log it in a book with the horses stats and the show name. It's fun looking back in the book of all the things I have done


----------



## Rowzy

I have a few ribbons but a lot got lost when I moved. I don't have a lot of firsts, and a few of them were because i was the only one in the class. I was the only rider at fair showing english novice and I got a reserve grand champion for that one. I have a hat box for winning Novice highpoint, but again I was only competing againest one other person, and she was my stable buddy .
My favorite ribbon was from a class that we won chocolate for winning, the ribbon is dark brown in the middle with lighter brown on the sides.
Neither of my horses are show horses, and I go to shows at a place that has a lot of fancy show horses showing at schooling shows, so I'm happy with what I have .


----------



## luvmyqh

after our 4 shows theese are the trophys i won. besides ribbions and with all for show i have 62 ribbions.. more to add to the tote..lol and the summer has not even started..lol


----------



## My Beau

Here are our 2010 ribbons so far 








Here are pictures of my plaques I didn't put in my original post:
















And trophies:


----------



## Dartanion

Very cool pics and Trophies My Beau!! I think I am going to try and get a disply case of some kind this year for buckles and plaques etc.... Mine always seem to get in the way.... You know what I have a better idea!! I will just get a bigger room so I can get a special table for my stufferz so I don't have to move them around when I want to watch a Movie lol.


----------



## horseluver2435

Goodness, I feel embaressed to even post on here...
I've showed for three years, two with a lease horse (blush, he was not suited for English at ALL!) and one with Rainy, my own horse. With Boomer (the lease horse) I never got above a third in a class of four, or a sixth in a class of eight. Rainy and I got one first, one second and a handful of thirds/fourths last summer. Though, of course, it's worth mentioning that the show team I'm part of only shows locally, in tiny open shows. Not even 4H *blushes* so no fancy trophies or buckles here! (Unless you win high point, of course, but that's a completely different story)


----------



## luvmyqh

love the plaques very nice!!


----------



## Dartanion

horseluver2435 said:


> Goodness, I feel embaressed to even post on here...
> I've showed for three years, two with a lease horse (blush, he was not suited for English at ALL!) and one with Rainy, my own horse. With Boomer (the lease horse) I never got above a third in a class of four, or a sixth in a class of eight. Rainy and I got one first, one second and a handful of thirds/fourths last summer. Though, of course, it's worth mentioning that the show team I'm part of only shows locally, in tiny open shows. Not even 4H *blushes* so no fancy trophies or buckles here! (Unless you win high point, of course, but that's a completely different story)


Don't feel embarassed!! you placed!! that's all that matters! When I took D to his first show we only placed in two of the 5 classes we entered, a 6th in pleasure out of 8 and a 3rd in EQ out of 15. It can also help if you have money to go to the big fancy shows that give out nice prizes and such. That's one of my issues this year is having the funds to show, I'm getting nit picky and I want to get the most bang for my buck .


----------



## luvmyqh

i go to shows and dont always place!!! you win some ya lose some!! some times i go home with nothing!! its just all in the judge and whos all there!! like the class a people that show up at open shows


----------



## Dartanion

From the show March 28th 2010


----------



## Tayz

Great pics everyone 
I love all the colourful ribbons i have about 5 ribbons, but i don't really think i deserve them...


----------



## Dartanion

Tayz said:


> Great pics everyone
> I love all the colourful ribbons i have about 5 ribbons, but i don't really think i deserve them...


Oh don't say that! the only way you wouldn't deserve a ribbon is if you walked up to the ribbon box and stole them! lol. Or if you cheated but I find that doubtful of anyone on this forum .


----------



## My Beau

Here are some pictures of Beau's winnings from today 
1st in Training 1 & 2 and 2nd in the Training 4 Championship class. We missed 1st by 8/10 of a point:-(. But I'm still happy with him, he was just about perfect.


----------



## CecilliaB

Way to go My Beau 

One from today after we got home!


----------



## writer23

Here's a pic from last weekend. It was my first show in over ten years. I rode my sister's Appendix (for the third time ever!) Two firsts and a third.


----------



## My Beau

Thanks Cecillia! You're picture is adorable! Aidan always sounds like such a nice boy in all the threads 

Way cool picture, writer! I'm happy you got back into showing!


----------



## CecilliaB

Thank you My Beau, he's very special to us. I love that he is fun enough for me to ride but I can put my kids on and he's a total baby sitter 

Writer, thats a beautiful photo. I have started showing after an extended break (10 + years). Isn't it exciting??? Sounds like your doing great!


----------



## writer23

Thanks guys! Showing after such a long break is great. How are you liking it, CecillaB? I was kind of hoping no one would remember me, but alas there are still some familiar faces around the region that say 'Weren't you in Australia?'. Glad I wasn't horrible and that my muscles lasted a couple hours before giving out! lol.


----------



## polkapiggy

I've only shown once, because Bertha isn't my own. She was a loan pony, but sadly she's gone back to her owner now. Her owner pretty much gave me a horse that could do NOTHING and told me to get on with it. What a surprise when two months on, I'm showing a horse that I was told was "too stupid to do anything right". 

These are my rosettes. Not many, and quite a few are the pathetic ones like "prettiest mane" and stuff. But I don't care. Considering I've only shown once, and came away with the entire top row, I'd say thats pretty good XD The rest are all novelty-ish ones or ones from gymkhana. 









And here we are in the break between in-hand and ridden classes. She decided I was a good scratching post XD


----------



## SilverSpur

lovely ribbon collections everyone! wish we did rosettes here!

these are some of my ribbons. all from 1 and a half seasons. seem to have lost all my non tradition camp ribbons


----------



## CecilliaB

polkapiggy - I could never win any kind of award for prettiest main, so good for you!! Great collection you have going. Your rosettes are sooo pretty.

Silverspur- *jaw drop* WOWZA! I was just thinking the other day I wish we had your band kind of awards (what do they call them?) here in the US. Looks so cool with a horses neck covered in them


----------



## SilverSpur

we just call them ribons, but i think the rosettes look better. i like the look of the thick champ/supreme ribbons around the neck though.


----------



## Jordan S

I probably have abot 20-30 ribbons but can't find them :-|


----------



## Dartanion

polkapiggy - Hey the point is you got out there and did your best!! I remember some of my first ribbons just said "special" on them when I did lead line and such. Yeah that made me feel... special :lol:

Silverspur- Those are just WAY too cool! DO you have them on disply in your house?? Or are they one big quilt and I just can't tell?

CecilliaB - I love your photos they are way too cool, I was also just thinking we have flat ribbons??? so they are kind like the big ole ribbons 'they' have only ours are peuney(sp).


----------



## My Beau

Here's a pic of the IHSA championship ribbons- SOOOOO pretteh!!!!
(I actually wouldn't mind getting 7th-10th - they're gorgeous:wink


----------



## Paramore

*my poop*

My camera battery's charging so I'll post a pic later, but I have:to poop


----------



## kchfuller

wow you guys all have tracked your showing so well... i def am not motivated by ribbons lol. When i went off to college i let me parents do what they wanted with my ribbons. oops


----------



## whatshername

dang i was kind of scared to upload mine, everyone seems to have a lot!
sadly haven't shown in a long long time due to lack of money and trailer
i couldn't fit all the ribbons in the picture
but you get the jist
























i have also won items like these
















along with frames, statues, brushes, grooming items, etc.
like at the pinto show if you place you get monopoly money you get to spend in their little tack store


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Here's one from a couple weeks ago ;-)


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Void, are those actual photos of you in some of the rosettes?? That's TOO COOL  Did you do that, or did the show?? 

I've only been showing for a year now (well, 1 show into my second year), so I only have 6 ribbons (plus we Event so that's 1 ribbon per show unlike some of the other disciplines)...so I don't think I'll EVER have the amount of ribbons that some of you have!!! 8-0


----------



## My Beau

HITS, I'll take a crack at that question for you-
I think it only looks like an actual picture on the ribbons in the photos since it's not an up-close shot. Some ribbons just have a little scene on the buttons instead of an embossed logo.
Like this:


----------



## LolHorse

I don't have any pictures. -stares at evil broken camera-
But I have a dozen or so trophys, and a lot of ribbons. I've only been showing for 2 years at open shows, but this year am going to AQHA shows with my new horse. 
Am so excited!
I remember my first show in 4-h, I enterd the first year shower's classes (and at the time I was in 7th grade, and everyone else was MUCH younger then me) In every class I placed 1st, 2nd, or 3rd. All the younger kids were giving me the death stare. ;( I felt so bad for them!

btw, all of you guys have a wonderfull collection of ribbons and trophys! Keep up the work.


----------



## Void

My Beau said:


> HITS, I'll take a crack at that question for you-
> I think it only looks like an actual picture on the ribbons in the photos since it's not an up-close shot. Some ribbons just have a little scene on the buttons instead of an embossed logo.
> Like this:


^ What My Beau said... they are generic picture button centers, I actually don't like them very much compared to the embossed centers.


Ribbons from my last show


----------



## Allison Finch

Luckily, most of the horses I ride belong to other people so I don't have to deal with the ribbons. Any that I have generally get thrown away, along with trophys (unless they are usable). I just have no use for them. About ten years ago I finally threw away my childhood ribbons from the 60's. I had a bit of a heart jerk on that one, I will admit.

I am not ribbon driven at all. I do my best to win for my clients, because most of them feel that piece of cloth justifies all the money they spend  THEY get to deal with them.

Personally, I have been very displeased with blue ribbons (feel I didn't earn it and another rider did) and extremely pleased with a sixth place.

It is all about personal goals. When I get new students, I let them know, up front, that if all they care about are blue ribbons, at all coasts, they need to find another trainer. I offer to drive them to Wal Mart to buy a roll of blue ribbon........


----------



## Void

kchfuller said:


> wow you guys all have tracked your showing so well... i def am not motivated by ribbons lol. When i went off to college i let me parents do what they wanted with my ribbons. oops


I'm driven by obsession over equitation (or perfection I won't lie its an on-going neurosis from before horses and showing)  which is why I show in the Eq and use the Hunters as a warm-up. 

I'm looking forward to hitting the 300-400 ribbon mark so I can send them off and get my ribbon quilt. They are sooooo beautiful.

I never understand why Blue is 1st, I like 2nds better, the red is so rich. But I think my favorite ribbon is my 8th place Championship ribbon. The colors are just gorgeous in my opinion. All the Championship ribbons My Beau posted are stunning and I wish I could take home 1 of each below Ch/Res Ch.


----------



## Allison Finch

You ought to move to out of the US. Red is first in many countries I've shown in. It weirds me out


----------



## Dartanion

*Titles won this weekend!*

CSHA Region 2 2010 buckle curcit titles:
Reserve Halter Champion
Reserve Showmanship Champion ('lost' by 2 points!)
Champion English 18&over Champion
Trail Champion
English Open Reserve Champion
English Overall Reserve Champion
Still waiting on two of the ribbons and one more result I won't find out until June...


Ribbons from the Glenn County Fair, ended up Reserve high point by two points! woot. Puty ribbons.


----------



## Dartanion

Slightly off topic but I am having an awards contest in the contest section and I am giving away certificates to the winners  If you are interested in entering check it out


----------



## ellygraceee

I don't have any photos of mine but I have... 
9 medals
21 Trophies
1 Rosette
2 Halters (Blue is for first, red is for second)
1 feed bucket (feed bucket for second place overall..)
Over 100 Blue Ribbons (Mostly for Rider Class)
Over 150 other coloured ribbons. 
50 Sashes (Mostly for silly things like "Third place overall sash and Trophy", only one Reserve Champion for Prepatory Dressage and one Champion Sash for CQ Regional Interschool Prelim Dressage Champion)
That's what you get for competing in sporting for 7 years haha. My sporting horse was scary as anything to ride, completely push button - the starter's stopwatch button that is. He knew the events and would just take off the moment he was ready. That's my excuse. Want ribbons? Do sporting =] 15 sporting comps a year, 12 events per comp = ribbon heaven.


----------



## Dartanion

*up-dated ribbon wall photos*

Got bored and added on the 2010 ribbons for this year to the wall. Just thought I would upload a pic


----------



## amburrito

These are my Championship ribbons..any others go in boxes 




























And my favourite one


----------



## LeosAmericanShadow

these are not all of them, just some. after riding for a long time ribbons disappear and get lost.


----------



## Void

KCHFuller and I just got back from a show yesterday  Let me just say the ribbons at this show would make ANY ribbon addict squeal with excitement!












This picture compares the "regular" ribbon for a class vs a "regular" ribbon for a class at this show, omg they are soooo big!











This picture compares the "regular' ribbon to a championship ribbon









This one compares the size of the championship ribbon of this circuit we just did to a championship from a show I did before.


----------



## My Beau

You're so right, Void!
Those are gorgeous! And I love how the 3rd is yellow and orange! I want an orange ribbon SOOOO bad!

*contemplates moving to California* :lol:


----------



## kchfuller

I so wanted you to win one of the 4th dang it! Black and white- SO pretty! Then would have had a complete collection from the day


----------



## Void

My Beau said:


> You're so right, Void!
> Those are gorgeous! And I love how the 3rd is yellow and orange! I want an orange ribbon SOOOO bad!
> 
> *contemplates moving to California* :lol:


Hehe this is the only show I've been to with ribbons like this! I only have 2 but I could totally mail you one 



kchfuller said:


> I so wanted you to win one of the 4th dang it! Black and white- SO pretty! Then would have had a complete collection from the day


I was seriously contemplating how bad I wanted a 4th on Wednesday before remembering that I should technically want to win more! lol


----------



## kchfuller

^hey i just wanted you to be well rounded


----------



## My Beau

Void said:


> Hehe this is the only show I've been to with ribbons like this! I only have 2 but I could totally mail you one


But I need to earn it! :lol:

The 4th place ones sound pretty too! What color were the 6ths - green and light green?


----------



## kchfuller

They didn't have 6th ... just through 5th


----------



## Brithorse1996

Pitiful  and the yellow one at the bottom doesn't even count.

But hey only been in 2 anyway


----------



## Tony The Pony

I have 4 1sts 3 secounds 2 4ths 1 5th 3 6th and a trohpey


----------



## wren

HITS what did your blue come from? A fabulous eventing weekend? Congrats!


----------



## Tony The Pony

I LOVE HITS HORSES SHOW!!! anyone going to field stone this saturday? Casey =)


----------



## wild_spot

I'll have to try and take a picture of mine. They are all in garbage bags (About three full I think?) stuffed in my cuboard. My rosettes and champion riddons are in a box and my trophies sit on my shelf.

In the last few years i've taken to giving ribbons back to the organisers unless they are champions etc. - Saves them money and me space, lol.

I'd say I have may 2 or 3 times what Silver Spur has - Same type. Years of Pony Club competeing every weekend on a good horse will do that :]


----------



## zanyoutthere

No pics at the moment but mine are :

12 medals
6 trophies
55 1sts
32 2nds
21 3rds
8 4ths
and 9 5ths

almost forgot

4 reserve champ
2 grand champ


----------



## Void

kchfuller said:


> ^hey i just wanted you to be well rounded


You are too funny.


----------



## missyhorse

We don't get trophies here! just ribbons and coolers.

http://i84.photobucket.com/albums/k22/Missyhorse/Other/Picture0013.jpg?t=1281381151


----------



## Tony The Pony

WOW Zanyoutthere


----------



## Mackieb

*Horse show ribbons*

I have been riding for 7 years, and have been doing just barn shows until recently. I am finishing my first minor horse show series(NYNW)now, and hope to do the Syracuse PHA shows soon. Enjoy


----------



## VelvetsAB

_This was my first year of showing, and I think it went really well. It ended with getting a champion at the last show I went to.  I keep them in order that I got them. I was the oldest or close to being the oldest in a lot of the classes, so I am hoping to go to an adult show only this winter (all the classes are named after alcoholic beverages haha) so that I can compete a bit more against my own age group. Last year I got DQ'd from the 2 schooling shows I went in....._

_First is red in Canada...._

_ETA: I write the date, class and horses name on the back of the ribbons for memories. My barn has a limited amount of numbers so we are "supposed" to give them back, but I kept two of them and wrote on the back of them as well._


----------



## Gidget

I went to my first show last month. I did two classes and got 2nd and 5th. I am going to my second show tomorrow and I am doing three classes...hope I place!


----------



## PintoTess

wow I wish we had the pretty little rosettes and that in Australian. 
I have 80+ All pony lub ribbons and jamboree ribbons and that. Im proud of them. Amongst them I have, 3 champion ribbons, 2 reserve champion ribbons, 1 overall champion trophy and 1 overall reserve champion trophy. I will post a pic when I get time....


----------



## HorseRLife

I don' have many. This is my only photo with some of them. I have more but these are only some. These are the ones I have one on my first 2 ponies. By the way I have heaps more buy now. I have a lest 150 more... I count them. You may think I'm a bit weird if I count them, but I just get bored.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Here are our ribbons from Eventing mini trials and hunter paces this summer!


----------



## PintoTess

*wow beautiful little horse you have there hoofprints in the sand. Good work with all your ribbons!*


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

PintoTess said:


> *wow beautiful little horse you have there hoofprints in the sand. Good work with all your ribbons!*


Thank you! I <3 my little pony!!


----------



## PintoTess

_I <3 my little pony as well  ILY Tessy _


----------



## A knack for horses

I'll have to post my pitiful (But proudly won) collection of ribbons and awards on here later.


----------



## Spirit Thyme

99% of my ribbons are packed in boxes, there are aproximately 400 to 500 LOL, I show ALOT!!! And as you can tell, I am a photo NUT !!!

But here are some trophies, ( I have added 3 more trophies and another buckle since I took this )









This is from Pinto Congress 2008









And here are some of the ribbons that aren't packed away

















Pinto World 2009









2007 Pinto World


















2010 Color Breed Congress










These are displayed in my living room


----------



## A knack for horses

Ribbons (left to right)
I have only won four ribbons showing; the big blue one and the three pink ones. The blue one was for a yearling halter class. I got it by default, as I was the only one entered in the class, but I am still proud of Joey for winning it for me :wink:. The pink ones are participation ribbons for the same show.
The two red and small blue ribbons I got for my scoring level at the FFA state horse judging competitions. The purple-ish big ribbon I won first place for my agriscience project on Equine Massage therapy. 

The two gold pins are for winning 1st place at the chapter level for my two record books; Equine placement and Emerging Ag technologies(the equine massage project).

The bottom plaque in the third picture is for the star chapter agriscience award in the senoir zoology division.

And last but not least, I got the certificate for a bronze rating at the State agriscience fair with the same project. 

Anyway, here is my pitiful collection of awards:


----------



## Spirit Thyme

A knack for horses said:


> Ribbons (left to right)
> I have only won four ribbons showing; the big blue one and the three pink ones. The blue one was for a yearling halter class. I got it by default, as I was the only one entered in the class, but I am still proud of Joey for winning it for me :wink:. The pink ones are participation ribbons for the same show.
> The two red and small blue ribbons I got for my scoring level at the FFA state horse judging competitions. The purple-ish big ribbon I won first place for my agriscience project on Equine Massage therapy.
> 
> The two gold pins are for winning 1st place at the chapter level for my two record books; Equine placement and Emerging Ag technologies(the equine massage project).
> 
> The bottom plaque in the third picture is for the star chapter agriscience award in the senoir zoology division.
> 
> And last but not least, I got the certificate for a bronze rating at the State agriscience fair with the same project.
> 
> Anyway, here is my pitiful collection of awards:


NOT pitiful at all  You are off to a GREAT Start !!!


----------



## A knack for horses

Spirit Thyme said:


> NOT pitiful at all  You are off to a GREAT Start !!!


Well, compared to your collection...
Give me a few years and then we'll see who has more...:wink:


----------



## Spirit Thyme

A knack for horses said:


> Well, compared to your collection...
> Give me a few years and then we'll see who has more...:wink:


Well I'M sure by the time you are my age ( 42 ) you'll be way past me, I've only been showing for 7 years :wink:


----------



## A knack for horses

^ Holy Cow! Only 7 years? You must go to a LOT of shows...Quite impressive!


----------



## my2geldings

missyhorse said:


> We don't get trophies here! just ribbons and coolers.
> 
> http://i84.photobucket.com/albums/k22/Missyhorse/Other/Picture0013.jpg?t=1281381151


Great pics everyone, love your multi colored ribbons at the top! love those pastels.


----------



## Mackieb

At shows, I always envy the leadline riders... they get pretty rainbow ribbons... I want one xD


----------

